# anadrol vs dianabol



## ufc69 (Aug 19, 2010)

im thinkin of starting a cycle soon i will be running test e for 10 weeks but want to chuck in an oral to kick start it, i was thinking d bol but now thinking anadrol. just want to know who has used both of these an what they prefurred an there pesonal opinon expecialy with anadrol? 

i will be posting my stats an cycle once ive decided what im gona go with an once i have got the gear. thanks


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 19, 2010)

I have used both to kick a cycle off and IMHO Oxy is superior to D-bol in terms of strength and weight gain however it comes with some wicked sides , high bp ,acne and some mood related problems. D-bol always gave me gyno flare ups so now i never use it (dosed @ 40mgs ED)  however it does give a nice ambient feeling.

Oxy i always dose @ 100mgs ED and saw good gains albeit a bit on the bloated side.

just my 2cents
ROAST


----------



## Flathead (Aug 19, 2010)

Your going to get mixed reviews on this. It's my opinion that the dbol is just a less intense version of the abomb. The abomb aint no joke, the only other two orals that I can think of that pack more punch than A50 would be Halo or Cheque Drops. < Somebody correct if I'm wrong here.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 19, 2010)

why not mixx drol and dbol with some Nolvadex its incredible synergy when u take them together. you will be able to control your water retention,  liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosage.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

i like anadrol alot better for size, strength, and you cant beat it for overall strength. d-bol dont give that punch that drol does no where near the strength gains, size and balance. but d-bol gives overall sense of well being and drol can cause fatigue, nausea, loss of appetite. but if you take zantac it shouldnt be a problem. and its harder on your liver but just take milk thistle at 4,000mg ed and your other organ protectors. if i take d-bol i would go 50mg ed and drol 100- 150mg ed and use d-bol for 6 wks , drol 5 wks. and drink at least a gallon to 1.5 gal ed to flush your kidneys and liver. oh d-bol gives you great pumps i think better than drol throughout the day as u take it more often. drol is taken w/ meals, d-bol w/ wo dont matter. good luck brother on watever route u take.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

Grozny said:


> why not mixx drol and dbol with some Nolvadex its incredible synergy when u take them together. you will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosage.


 
have you taken this concoction before brother? if so wat doses of each were u taking, like the idea, just the organs must take a beating. let me know iam very interested your findings with this drug cocktail? and i forgot how much nolva ed to take with this.?


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Your going to get mixed reviews on this. It's my opinion that the dbol is just a less intense version of the abomb. The abomb aint no joke, the only other two orals that I can think of that pack more punch than A50 would be Halo or Cheque Drops. < Somebody correct if I'm wrong here.


 
 flat, i know your aware that cheque drops are just for aggression not cycling, and halo i know you know that so are you saying more power with cheque drops for one time power? if not then iam confused as i only have taken the mexican version yrs ago of cheque drops and that stuff is powerful but only for one rep power not long cycle at a time its to toxic for that i think. but gp puts it out and i got it and it was shit it was just powder maybe talcum powder lol. thoughts flat?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> have you taken this concoction before brother? if so wat doses of each were u taking, like the idea, just the organs must take a beating. let me know iam very interested your findings with this drug cocktail? and i forgot how much nolva ed to take with this.?


 


LOL, I had a feeling you'd be asking about this combo!!


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok thanks guys, think i'll go with the abombs, i was only thinkin doin like 50mg ed for 4 weeks tho as i've always known its powerfull stuff, what do u guys think? im 6foot 210lb an around 15% bf an keep in mined its my first cycle


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

hell if it sounds reasonable ill give it a try now that iam bridging i have time to ponder my options but test e is still a go. always some test in there. i wish deca did something for me but i would have to take 2grams for it to even effect me. i take 750mg just for joint pains. it dont do nothing as far as any strength gains, nothing even hg nothing. eq works better but for joints u cant beat it. pain and stiffness go away in about 4 days. if i were to take this concocktion ill take 25mg d-bol and 10mg nolva and 75mg drol. i got human grade drol and gp d-bol scored.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> ok thanks guys, think i'll go with the abombs, i was only thinkin doin like 50mg ed for 4 weeks tho as i've always known its powerfull stuff, what do u guys think? im 6foot 210lb an around 15% bf an keep in mined its my first cycle


 
 first cycle dont touch it use test e or test cyp nothing else, 500mg wk


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

Grozny said:


> why not mixx drol and dbol with some Nolvadex its incredible synergy when u take them together. you will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosage.


 
does anybody have a clue wat the red colors mean in his rep points, does that mean dont listen to him or wat i dont want to fuck myself up more than iam, in the head i mean lol.? anybody---grozny? common guys where are you did u leave me here all alone i got anxiety waiting for grozny to tell me how this works. never tried this before i dont think.


----------



## superted (Aug 19, 2010)

Grozny said:


> why not mixx drol and dbol with some Nolvadex its incredible synergy when u take them together. you will be able to control your water retention,  liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosage.



Yes

I have this in my posession

they were a gift from a mate who could certainly hold a pro card and trains with a lot of them

Anyway this is what he does and uses them as pre WO

Capped in one capsule

20mg Dbol, 20mg Oxy, 20mg Winny, 20mg Androgens

Dont ask me about the androgens fucker wont tell me what this consists off, gonna have to get him drunk

But the first three compounds look to have some great synergies as is

Im salivating at the thought of using them, clearly thats a lot of gear and is no joke


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 19, 2010)

at first i was gona just go with 500mg test e p/wk but im planning on only doin the one cycle an i always wanted to try d-bol or drol for the strength gains an this year im bulkin up as much as i can cuz at the end of the year if i lose my trial there most likley sending me to prison for the next 4 years lol


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

wat if you skipped the winni ted would you up the drol or d-bol how would u work this my posts shows how i would run it 75 drol, 25 d-bol and 10mg nolva. but i got only arimidex left but i can get nolva very easy enough, thoughts ted?


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> at first i was gona just go with 500mg test e p/wk but im planning on only doin the one cycle an i always wanted to try d-bol or drol for the strength gains an this year im bulkin up as much as i can cuz at the end of the year if i lose my trial there most likley sending me to prison for the next 4 years lol


 
 oh, shit brother your hurting sorry mate. ok, take the drol but anything you gain on drol will be gone right away u save nothing from it about 10 days sometimes less u go back to the same size u were. d-bol same thing but u might, might save 2lbs of something u gain. so u have to make that call but you really are not going to save any muscle from either one of these agents. but the test do for 12 wks bro. and since u might go to prison, if its like the usa u would want to be beefed up or getted fucked with but i dont know the australian system, heres its a kill or be killed type thing. but go to 750mg test e and 50mg drol or 50mg d-bol bro. shit you aint got nothing to lose. get as big as you can and hope you save some hard earned muscle. how many yrs have u trained with weights?


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> oh, shit brother your hurting sorry mate. ok, take the drol but anything you gain on drol will be gone right away u save nothing from it about 10 days sometimes less u go back to the same size u were. d-bol same thing but u might, might save 2lbs of something u gain. so u have to make that call but you really are not going to save any muscle from either one of these agents. but the test do for 12 wks bro. and since u might go to prison, if its like the usa u would want to be beefed up or getted fucked with but i dont know the australian system, heres its a kill or be killed type thing. but go to 750mg test e and 50mg drol or 50mg d-bol bro. shit you aint got nothing to lose. get as big as you can and hope you save some hard earned muscle. how many yrs have u trained with weights?



dnt think the australian prisons r as bad as the ones in the usa but its still a pretty shitty feeling to know that ya could be locked up for 4 years with a bunch of blokes ya dnt know, i've been lifting pretty much for 5 years tho i did slack off for about a year, i realy just want the anadrol for the strength gains an to kick start the cycle, im hoping to bulk to 240lb by the end of the year


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

^^^^then go balls to the wall and use test e and drol but go a little higher or you wont save nothing but some lbs from the test e, still nothing from either the drol or d-bol. so do it 750mg teste and 50mg drol. do u have enough teste for 750mg for 12 wks, and drol 50mg for 5 wks? if it were me and i was risking going up the river for 4 yrs id go 750mg teste drol 50mg ed 5 wks thats my suggestion so at least you give yourself time to run the gear and train 4 wks with clomid and nolva as your pct so u at least save some of your gains brother. if u dont do a proper pct u might not save only 1-3 lbs at best if pct and training naty until your date then 5-7 lbs is possible. but train right up until they sentence you. wat did you do for a term like that if you dont want to share thats fine i hear ya. here you would have to have at least 30 arrest and be in your 30s to get that kinda time. except the obvious like murder or rape but even then if u got a great lawyer you wouldnt do that much time.


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^^then go balls to the wall and use test e and drol but go a little higher or you wont save nothing but some lbs from the test e, still nothing from either the drol or d-bol. so do it 750mg teste and 50mg drol. do u have enough teste for 750mg for 12 wks, and drol 50mg for 5 wks? if it were me and i was risking going up the river for 4 yrs id go 750mg teste drol 50mg ed 5 wks thats my suggestion so at least you give yourself time to run the gear and train 4 wks with clomid and nolva as your pct so u at least save some of your gains brother. if u dont do a proper pct u might not save only 1-3 lbs at best if pct and training naty until your date then 5-7 lbs is possible. but train right up until they sentence you. wat did you do for a term like that if you dont want to share thats fine i hear ya. here you would have to have at least 30 arrest and be in your 30s to get that kinda time. except the obvious like murder or rape but even then if u got a great lawyer you wouldnt do that much time.



yeh i can get enough gear to do that, i was gona just use nolva for pct but if u think i should use nolva an clomid then i will. an yeh i wont stop training now its pretty motavating when ya in this situation lol as for what i done i happend to b in the wrong place at the wrong time with a bad temper, theres a lot of scum people were i live an i had a bunch of them givin me a hard time an i snapped an stabbed one of them 7 times with a 10 inch kitchen knife. but yeh thanks for the help an could u post the whole cycle in detail with the weeks an doses an with the pct so theres no miss understanding. thanks brother


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> yeh i can get enough gear to do that, i was gona just use nolva for pct but if u think i should use nolva an clomid then i will. an yeh i wont stop training now its pretty motavating when ya in this situation lol as for what i done i happend to b in the wrong place at the wrong time with a bad temper, theres a lot of scum people were i live an i had a bunch of them givin me a hard time an i snapped an stabbed one of them 7 times with a 10 inch kitchen knife. but yeh thanks for the help an could u post the whole cycle in detail with the weeks an doses an with the pct so theres no miss understanding. thanks brother


 
yeah, that would get u time here to. ok:

test E 750mgwk
drol 50mg ed 4-5 wks to kick start
milk thistle 4,000mg ed
saw palmetto as directed ed for prostate
cranberry extract as directed ed for kidneys

pct:clomid 100mged 3-5 days
 clomid 50mg ed the remaining 2.5 wks of pct.
 nolva keep on hand, if estrogen leaks its ugly head use it 20mg 3-5 days then 
10mg remaining 2.5 wks

 thats a good cycle for your situation imho.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2010)

D-bol is my fav. I just plain feel great on it and mg for mg it is very strong. Anadrol gives me headaches and is hard to control estro sides since it does not aromatize. Both are good for adding mass but D-bol is more user friendly.


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 19, 2010)

I've tried Anadrol at 50mg ed with unbelievable strength gains and no sides except a slghtly elevated bp,next cycle will includes dbol thai blue hearts at 40mg ed!!!They're suppose to be the stuff of legend!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

Test E for only 10 weeks? Eww


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I've tried Anadrol at 50mg ed with unbelievable strength gains and no sides except a slghtly elevated bp,next cycle will includes dbol thai blue hearts at 40mg ed!!!They're suppose to be the stuff of legend!!!


 
 blue hearts are the best. either one counterfit or the real ones all work great have about couple thousand of the counterfit ones working like a charm. your going to fall in love with the hearts. thats all ull want to use, but i also got about 500 gp d-bol that are awesome to. all hearts and gp are 10mg each.


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, i know ,i have 2 full ziploc bags of em,my supplier sell them at 65 cents each...I'll take 4-5 tabs per day on next cycle,and i swear they are the real one,coming from my MediStar guy,top notch and high praised canadian dom supplier!!!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 19, 2010)

these red colors are send to me by some hidden agenda dealers that's all  their only interests is to sell a shitty garage grade gear.


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> d-bol is my fav. I just plain feel great on it and mg for mg it is very strong. Anadrol gives me headaches and is hard to control estro sides since it does not aromatize. Both are good for adding mass but d-bol is more user friendly.



+1


----------

